# SVN Skipped 'sbin' -- Node remains in conflict



## mirnshi (Mar 4, 2013)

Today I used svn to update the source on FreeBSD9.1:


```
# svn co svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9 /usr/src
...
Checked out revision 247792.
```
But when I try to run `svn up /usr/src`, I got this

```
# svn up /usr/src
Updating '.':
Skipped 'sbin' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped 'sys' -- Node remains in conflict
At revision 247807.
Summary of conflicts:
  Skipped paths: 2
```
What's wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## kpa (Mar 4, 2013)

Do a `# svn revert` in /usr/src, that should remove all local modifications/conflicts.


----------



## mirnshi (Mar 4, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Do a `# svn revert` in /usr/src, that should remove all local modifications/conflicts.



I did not modify any files.


```
root@bsd9:/usr/src # pwd
/usr/src
root@bsd9:/usr/src # svn revert .
root@bsd9:/usr/src # svn up
Updating '.':
Skipped 'sbin' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped 'sys' -- Node remains in conflict
At revision 247808.
Summary of conflicts:
  Skipped paths: 2
```


----------



## mirnshi (Mar 4, 2013)

Fixed. But I am still confused, I did not modify any file, why?


```
root@bsd9:/usr/src/sbin # svn revert .
Reverted '.'
root@bsd9:/usr/src/sbin # svn up
Updating '.':
   C devd
   U devd/devd.hh
   U devd/devd.cc
   U devd/devd.8
Updated to revision 247808.
Summary of conflicts:
  Tree conflicts: 1
root@bsd9:/usr/src/sbin # cd ..
root@bsd9:/usr/src # svn up
Updating '.':
Skipped 'sys' -- Node remains in conflict
At revision 247808.
Summary of conflicts:
  Skipped paths: 1
root@bsd9:/usr/src # cd sys
root@bsd9:/usr/src/sys # svn up
Skipped '.' -- Node remains in conflict
Summary of conflicts:
  Skipped paths: 1
root@bsd9:/usr/src/sys # svn revert .
Reverted '.'
root@bsd9:/usr/src/sys # svn up
Updating '.':
   C dev
   U dev/mxge/if_mxge.c
   U dev/mxge/if_mxge_var.h
   U dev/mxge
 U   .
Updated to revision 247808.
Summary of conflicts:
  Tree conflicts: 1
root@bsd9:/usr/src/sys # cd ..
root@bsd9:/usr/src # svn up
Updating '.':
At revision 247808.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 4, 2013)

Did you remove the old /usr/src first?  Do not check out an svn local copy over an existing directory, there will be conflicts.  Move or delete /usr/src first.  Also, update from the base of the directory, not in the subdirectories.


----------



## mirnshi (Mar 5, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Did you remove the old /usr/src first?  Do not check out an svn local copy over an existing directory, there will be conflicts.  Move or delete /usr/src first.  Also, update from the base of the directory, not in the subdirectories.



I did not remove /usr/src before checking out.

Thanks.


----------

